# Night Splints-L4396



## juliej18 (Sep 24, 2012)

We have received several denials from Medicare DME for the night splints, 
L4396. Has anyone else received this error? Is there a new code for the night splints that we are not aware of? It seems the denials are only with Medicare DME. BCBS and other private payors are still covering the code.


----------



## gailgordon314 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Julie

It is my experience with Medicare has extremely strict guidelines when it comes to night splints.

I would need to know where you are located in order to help you find the right LCD. 

Basically there are very limited diagnoses to prove medical necessity for the night splint.


----------



## Lynn24701 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello:  On the night splint, make sure that your diagnosis is plantar fasciitis and that you put which foot that you are doing on the night splint and Medicare should pay.  I have had no problems with it getting paid from Medicare.


----------

